# Focal fps4160



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

http://www.focal.com/en/index.php?controller=attachment&id_attachment=2864

That is the amp I just got , it brags about direct amplification of input signal , and it says it soft clips the signal , can someone explain this to me ? 

Thx in advance


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

No replies for months, but after really getting to know this amp and swapping it out several times to try diffrent amps, this focal amp has amazing sq and is probably one of the best there is. Can't explain cause I don't know jack about the parts inside, I just know how to solder like no other. But seriously this is one heck of a musical amp


----------

